# My Sig II morning



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Just a little morning reading and a smoke before I begin doing some work from home. Forgot to include the iced latte I made, oh well you get the point. Man I love me some sigs!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

mmm... tasty.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Damn you and your easily obtained Cubans!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice. The Siglo II is an awesome smoke. I enjoy all of the Siglo line but the Siglo VI is by far my favourite :biggrin:


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

matt257 said:


> Very nice. The Siglo II is an awesome smoke. I enjoy all of the Siglo line but the Siglo VI is by far my favourite :biggrin:


True true!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice choice sir.Those are a true gem..


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice...a morning fit for a king.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Iced latte? You should have made it something 80 proof then it would be a well rounded breakfast!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

NIIIICEEE! I smoked one of those on Monday!


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

now THATS a good start to the day!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Good looking smoke. That new CA took me like 5 minutes to read.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Very nice. Tasty


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great way to start


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

man where do you get siglos? I love cohibas but i hear their cubans are even better


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

koolhandk said:


> True true!


The Cohiba Sigs are good but the Lanceros and the Esplendidos are in a class by themselves.


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

CaptainJeebes said:


> man where do you get siglos? I love cohibas but i hear their cubans are even better


Like night and day brother.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

CaptainJeebes said:


> man where do you get siglos? I love cohibas but i hear their cubans are even better


Where did you think it was from?


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

DocLogic77 said:


> The Cohiba Sigs are good but the Lanceros and the Esplendidos are in a class by themselves.


I disagree...I think they are all equally tasty :dribble: depending on the time of day.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Is that a hair dryer or a lighter?!? Haha sounds like you had a great morning.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> Where did you think it was from?


ok let me put this another way...is there some place where i could get my hands on these from without driving to the source?


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> Is that a hair dryer or a lighter?!? Haha sounds like you had a great morning.


Hahaha it is a RP torch lighter that I got for free with a purchase of a box of 1990 robustos...it was a deal that Tampa Humidor was having and I jumped all over it.


----------

